# Senden an GMX geht nicht



## Feanwulf (4. März 2008)

Hallo,

ich ahbe irgendwie Probleme über meinen Server eMails an GMX zu schicken. Der Mailerdaemon schickt mir folgende eMail:



```
[/EMAIL]
[EMAIL="feanwulf@gmx.de"]<user@gmx.de>[/EMAIL]: host mx0.gmx.net[213.165.64.100] said: 550-5.7.1 {mx054} The
    recipient does not accept mails from 'domain.tld' over foreign
    mailservers. 550-5.7.1 According to the domain's SPF record your host
    '81.92.6.245' is not a designated sender. 550 5.7.1 (
    [URL]http://portal.gmx.net/serverrules[/URL] ) (in reply to RCPT TO command)
```
Kann SRS (Sender Rewriting Scheme) da abhilfe schaffen und WIE installiere ich SRS in Postfix (bzw aktiviere es?).

Oder liegt es an was anderem?

Was mich wundert ist die Angabe der IP 81.92.6.245, da diese IP-Adrsse eigentlich nicht für den Versand genutzt werden sollte! Liegt es an meinem SPF Record:


```
TXT     "v=spf1 ip4:66.18.53.209 a mx:mail.ausgangsserver.de -all"
```
Bin für jeden Hinweis dankbar - habe leider nichts in den foren gefunden!


----------



## Feanwulf (5. März 2008)

Habe den Fehler wohl wirklich im SPF Record für meine Domain gefunden!

Wie und wo kann ich Postfix mitteilen, daß Postfic die IP-Adresse "1.2.3.4" als AUSGANGSIP hat und "1.2.3.5" als EINGANGSIP?

Ist das möglich?


----------



## Feanwulf (5. März 2008)

Hi,

mit der Option "smtp_bind_address" kann ich die IP-Adresse für den ausgehenden Verkehr festlegen.

Da ich Amavis verwende, kann ich aber anscheinend die IP-Adresse global nicht festlegen.

Wie kann ich festlegen, daß Amavis von meiner SMTP_BIND_ADDRESSE den Zugriff erlaubt? 

Sobald ich das erledigt habe, müsste alles wieder funktionieren


----------



## Till (6. März 2008)

Amavis nimmt doch normalerweise den Verkehr von allen IP's an, so dass Du da nichts einstellen brauchst.


----------



## Feanwulf (6. März 2008)

amavis hatte geblockt - warum auch immer!

Da ich mehrere IP-Adressen auf dem Server gebunden hatte, gab es da irgendwie probleme beim binden der IP-Adresse an postfix. nach mehrmaligem editieren der /etc/network/interfaces und eintragen der Postfix-IP als letzten Eintrag, werden die eMails auch richtig verschickt und der SPF Record stimmt nun auch wieder


----------

